

Throw Trucks With Your Mind LAN Party - qiqing
https://plus.google.com/118187272963262049674/posts/9wgLogU1MRZ

======
kentonv
Note that the Kickstarter has gameplay videos:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1544851629/throw-
trucks-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1544851629/throw-trucks-with-
your-mind)

